# Chat Room



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The old forum format , when you went in the chat room, you just got logged in. Now when you try to go in, it has you type in your name.......any name will work.

This means Hootbob might not be Hootbob.







Talk about getting someone in hot water.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hee hee


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John the old format was the same way
You could log in with out being a member and use any name you wanted to
I know that because I have done it to see if anybody could join because at one point we had people that weren't members coming in and not doing anything and sometimes being jerks

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You could because it was a yahoo chat room so theoretically someone could find it. The sign in from the forum was not this way before.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dave's not here!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> You could because it was a yahoo chat room so theoretically someone could find it. The sign in from the forum was not this way before.


Yes if you were signed in
But if you opened a different browser and hit live chat
You could log in as anyone you wanted too(trust me)

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

z-family said:


> It just keeps everyone guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Dave's not here!!!!!


No man...I am Dave!!


----------

